

Tesla Motors loses Top Gear appeal in UK - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/tesla-loses-top-gear-appeal-uk.html

======
touristtam
Shame that a tech company decided to go after such clown as Clarkson. So much
resources wasted.

Anyway, anyone who watches the show will know even them are recognizing they
are no a factual show, but an entertainment one (except when going to the
USofA ofc).

